# Price of oak and black walnut logs



## mdotis (Dec 21, 2009)

My Dad just agreed to let a logger take some oak and black walnut off his farm. I did not get in on the details but I was just wondering if any of you guys know what is a fair deal for the logs. My guess is that the logger will split something like 60-40 where we get the 40. I am ok with that as he has the equipment and is doing the work. However I would like to know what the price of Oak and black walnut is in the South East part of Minnesota. If you have any Idea what the going rate is please let me know for both mill logs and veneer. My guess is that he is going to be taking mostly white Oak. What is the price per board foot that we can expect to get? Just a ball park will be fine. We have been burned in the past and I do not want that to happen again. 

Thanks
Korey


----------



## mtngun (Dec 21, 2009)

Most of us on this forum are hobby millers, you will find more pro millers and pro loggers and pro foresters over at the Forestry Forum and perhaps get better answers. 

I'm pretty sure they will advise you to consult with a forester to assess your property and help negotiate the logging contract (a lot of foresters hang out at the Forestry Forum, so they are promoting their profession, but they do have a point, and you did say that you were burned by loggers in the past).

Looks like the AS forum rules will not allow me to give you a link to the Forestry Forum since it is a competing forum, so you'll have to google your way over there.


----------



## ReevescapeS (Dec 22, 2009)

I am in central new york, but in my experience, my friend is a logger has 500 acres cherry & hard maple, huge sawmill in town that bought logs from me a few years ago after we bought new property, loggers around here split 30/70, 30% for them and 70% for the best situation and up to 50/50, if your only getting 40% i would think your getting burned, around here walnut goes for upwards of $9 a board foot for top veneer, out of my woods i had some ash veneer that went for $0.35 a board foot, at that rate it would have been worth more as firewood, good maple averages $2.50 a board foot, if your father already made the agreement at 40/60 with getting less than half i think he got swindled, either way i would ask for a pricing break down from the logger/sawyer/sawmill

hope that helps


----------



## mdotis (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info. We have some very steep hills so that you can hardly walk on so I am sure that affects the split. I will see if I can get more details out of my dad and let you know what I find out. 

Thanks again for all your help.

Korey


----------



## soggyboots (Dec 22, 2009)

Korey,

In western ky, a close friend had about 30 acres of prime hardwood contracted (Mostly Oak) this season. After a few days, the mill told them to stop bringing it, he got a really low price for what was delievered. Don't know the split but they did not clean up very well.

A couple years back another farm in the area had some timber harvested on a 50/50 split. Really easy ground to manuever, but the agreement also stated tops could not be left in the paster it all had to be piled or moved close to the fence lines. If they did not have to do the extra work, a fair split would have been 60/40 given the terrain was very easy.


----------



## 1harlowr (Dec 22, 2009)

Probably should have asked before your dad agreed on a contract. Sorry but is to late now. I don't think your dad was swindled, the logger isn't in the business to advise the owner, especially since your dad has done the logging thing before. If an elderly person agreed to a contract on their logs without being able to see what they have, that might be swindling someone


----------



## mdotis (Dec 22, 2009)

I am not to worried about the split. If you could see the hills that these trees are on then you may agree that it is hard dangerous work to get the trees out. I am more worried about the timing. Is the market up or down for hard woods at this time. I would hate to sell at the bottom. These trees are not going any where. 

The problem we had with the last logger was that he sold the logs and then just forgot to pay us our cut He then got into money trouble and went out of business. He has done some work for us to help pay us back so at lease he is trying. But that was almost 10 years ago. 

This guy said that will not happen as the mill he sells to pays us direct for our cut. He said he would not have the chance to spend our money like the last guy did. 

You are correct I wish he would have talked to me before he agreed to the deal but you know those old independent farmers. They just do whatever they want. He looks at it this way. He could not get the trees out of the woods by himself so whatever he gets is more than he had before. 

Thanks again for all of the info you have shared with me it really helps. 

Korey


----------



## brisawyer (Dec 22, 2009)

Make the logger bring all the scale tickets to you if you think you are getting cheated. Good read oak 16" small end 3 clear faces was bringing .60 last week and walnut around $1.00


----------



## iowa (Dec 22, 2009)

Around here the loggers split it 50/50. I have around 8 walnuts that need taken out. I actually had a logger call me after he looked at them over a yr ago. I need to call him back.


----------



## mountainlake (Dec 23, 2009)

Here in Mn you can buy white oak logs for 25 to 35 cent a bf, sell it sawn up for trailer decking and fences 75 to 85 cents a bf, nice quarter sawn might bring $3.50 a bf Steve


----------

